# Anybody Bored and want to shop for me?



## Ben Holt (Feb 3, 2016)

So I'm picking up the lathe tomorrow (as long as it's OK). Now I want to get all the tools, bits, etc. that I'm going to need. I got on Woodcraft's site but am a bit overwhelmed on what I need to get. Anybody want to make a list from the site? LOL! I know, I know, a bit pathetic.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2016)

Pen Turning for now?

Check out links in the bottom of this thread- 

http://woodbarter.com/threads/so-you-want-to-start-turning-pens.25190/

There are links to a lot of the basics. You'll want to price shop a bit but if you have Amazon Prime for free 2 day shipping most of the time their prices are competitive. As far as drill bits go, Woodcraft sells some sets of Woodriver Brad point in both standard and metric that cover pretty much anything you might need but if you're only doing certain sets, just order that size bit when you order your kits (Same thing with bushings, Just order them from the place you get your pen kits)

As far as the turning tools go, @woodtickgreg makes some really nice carbides and while you'll need to make your own handles, That would be the way to go IMO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 3, 2016)

Got everything ordered...I think. What do you guys think about this listing?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321994030665?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Got everything ordered...I think. What do you guys think about this listing?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321994030665?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Mostly Pencil kits, I can't tell how many complete its there are, looks like about 20 for sure and maybe parts to do another 10-15 if it's all there. Personally I wouldn't go any higher than the 50.00 it's already at. The goodie bag might have some gems in it or it could be a way for a guy to clean out his crud and pass it on. I can do some digging and see what I've got for slimline stuff any more (I bought about 500 kits a while back) and I can promise it'll be quite a bit cheaper than that if I still have any. Consider Mesa/Sierra/Gatsby single tube pens when you're starting out, easy to turn with only one tube, larger diameter so they really show off the material and if you are looking at selling or gifting they really look and feel "Higher End" compared to most slimlines IMO


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2016)

Not to knock Ebay but when it comes to kits, lots of times you'll find guys clearing out older stuff. For slimline stuff that's ok as you can usually get parts if you end up missing things but for some kits, if it turns out to be discontinued and you break something you could end up with kits you can't use. Also, if a guy is dumping them I tend to wonder if there was an issue with them that he didn't like them and possible you might not either. Once you get further down the road on turning and have worked with different stuff you'll have a better feel for different kits and manufacturers to guide you on buying lots like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 3, 2016)

I ordered this:
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSP105A.html
Wish I would have all my goodies by this weekend but I don't think it'll happen. Ready to turn!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> I ordered this:
> https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSP105A.html
> Wish I would have all my goodies by this weekend but I don't think it'll happen. Ready to turn!



That'll get you started!


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 3, 2016)

I dug around a little bit and got this. I'll see what else I can find for you @Ben Holt


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 3, 2016)

Comfort pen kits, pen press, pen tube insertion tool, barrel trimmer and a few pen blanks. I'll try and look tomorrow too and see what else I can find for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 3, 2016)

kazuma78 said:


> Comfort pen kits, pen press, pen tube insertion tool, barrel trimmer and a few pen blanks. I'll try and look tomorrow too and see what else I can find for you.



That is awesome. Thank you very much. I can't wait to try this out.


----------



## Mabren2 (Feb 3, 2016)

If you decide to turn between centers like a lot of the guys suggest, Check out lazerlines. I looked at classic nib as was suggested to me, but they were out of stock on some of the bushings I wanted. I found lazerlines, and they had what I needed, and received them very quickly. I am just getting started too, so someone please correct me if the lazerlines products aren't good, but I used the slimline bushings tonight, and I was pleased with them.


----------



## khobson (Feb 3, 2016)

Personally, I think you like the variety of the Penn State order......gives you a chance to try different sizes and shapes. I think you find that you will prefer some styles over another. Sucks to have a bunch of kits that you really don't like turning!


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 4, 2016)

Mabren2 said:


> someone please correct me if the lazerlines products aren't good, but I used the slimline bushings tonight, and I was pleased with them.



You don't need to be corrected IMO -- Constant Laubscher (Lazerlinez) is a good machinist and vendor. I've used his TBC bushings for a couple of kits with success -- but I've never bought any of his stainless steel component pen kits so I can't speak to those.


----------



## Mabren2 (Feb 4, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> You don't need to be corrected IMO -- Constant Laubscher (Lazerlinez) is a good machinist and vendor. I've used his TBC bushings for a couple of kits with success -- but I've never bought any of his stainless steel component pen kits so I can't speak to those.



Thanks Duncan. I should have been more clear, as I was referring to the TBC bushings only. That was the only place I could find with the TBC bushings I wanted in stock. I don't have any experience with his kits. They looked nice, but a little on the high side for me to cut my teeth on. I decided to start with a handful of Mesas and bolt actions (I had to at least try the bolt action, haha). I should have gone ahead and bought the Navigator bushings because I really like the looks of that style, but my new venture was adding up quickly so I decided to hold off for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 4, 2016)

I've seen TBC bushings at ClassicNib.com as well -- some of the kits go by multiple names (with minor cosmetic differences) so it might say they are good for "Navigator" but they'll also work for the Tycoon (and possibly others).

I think somebody else sells them, wish I could remember who.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah, classic nib was suggested to me, but they were out of the slimline and bolt bushings that I wanted. I wanted to get them all in one place to save a little on shipping. The only other reference I could find was a guy named Johnny, but I don't think he sells them any more. I probably could have found some more info on IAP, but lazerlines had what I needed, and I was tired of looking, haha.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 4, 2016)

Mabren2 said:


> The only other reference I could find was a guy named Johnny, but I don't think he sells them any more


Ding-ding-ding -- that's who I was trying to remember. His IAP screen name was johnny_cnc and he had a website where I bought some stuff once.

I think you're right, he stopped machining parts a while ago.


----------

